# Jesús López Cobos 1940-2018



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Spanish conductor Jesús López Cobos, has died aged 78 following a battle with cancer.



> Jesús López Cobos (1940-2018)
> by Chris O'Reilly
> 
> Jesús López CobosThe Spanish conductor Jesús López Cobos, particularly acclaimed for his work in opera and with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, has died aged 78.
> ...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll be honest and say I'd never heard of him until I picked up his Mahler Tenth with the Cincinnati Symphony, which blew me away. It's still my favorite performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I rather like his Mahler 3, too - although his CV was impressive I suspect his tenure with the Cincinnati SO will be the one with which he will be chiefly remembered.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I have several of his opera recordings, which are first class in almost every respect. And I've just discovered he recorded a _Barbiere di Seviglia_ for Teldec that I shall listen to forthwith!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Lopez Cobos was best known from his Telarc recordings with the Cincinnati Symphony including some of his Mahler. They were always highly listenable, Germanic and well-recorded. I was more taken by his recording of Strauss's Rosenkavalier waltzes and his Bruckner 6th than Mahler. 

The Cincinnati Symphony traditionally had a Germanic sound that Lopez Cobos exploited. He had a tempestuous relationship with a local critic that eventually was his undoing in that town. The conductor that followed, one of the Jarvis, made the orchestra sound like everyone else.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taplow said:


> I have several of his opera recordings, which are first class in almost every respect. And I've just discovered he recorded a _Barbiere di Seviglia_ for Teldec that I shall listen to forthwith!


My very favourite of all: Massenet: Thais, sung by you know who.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> My very favourite of all: Massenet: Thais, sung by you know who.


And Werther, with Domingo and Fassbaender no less.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> And Werther, with Domingo and Fassbaender no less.


Is that a commercial recording?


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

A regretful thank you, Pugg. This is news to me. Lopez-Cobos was an extremely gifted musician and conductor. I did not know he was ill, so this thread caught me by surprise. Another great one gone.......
His Bruckner 6 on Telarc is underrated and masterful. Anyone who knows this symphony well would call it a fine recording, worthy of being mentioned among the very best.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I affectionately remember his addresses to audiences in Cincinnati. He never quite got the pluralization right, saying: "Good evening lady and gentlemens." Wonderful man, modest, sincere.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Is that a commercial recording?


It is.


----------

